# Poll: Which makes a better carry gun, a Glock or a 1911.



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

I have both options (among a few others but these are my top 2) and am having a hard time deciding once and for all on which would make the better EDC. I've tried both and am confident in both equally, and both work for me. I just want to have one and only one gun that is my carry weapon.

The advantages of a Glock to me would be capacity, weight savings, no manual thumb safety to practice with (point and shoot so to speak), ease of maintenance and to work on.

The advantages of a 1911 that i can see would be a thinner profile, manual thumb safety plus grip safety that must be disengaged to fire (safer on reholster), a better trigger in the minds of many (myself included but I do not feel the Glock trigger is inadequate). 

My Carry Glock would be a G19 but it is not the only glock I own. My carry 1911 would be a Dan Wesson Commander Bobtail in .45acp.


I have included a poll.

Please feel free to post thoughts one way or the other. I am curious what everyone thinks.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I carry a Commander size 1911 most the time but there's nothing wrong with a Glock if it's your cup of tea. Both are great weapons and will get what you need to gt done. Owning both at one time or another I stay with a 1911 because that's what I shoot best when time is not a luxury. So if it were me I'd look to what I shot better when I might be in more of a hurry. I can't see where you would go wrong either way in my opinion. But if your two weapons (listed) were mine I'd have the 1911 on my hip at least most the time.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I voted for the 1911 because I carry a Kimber Pro CPD II .45 caliber when it's cool enough to wear a cover of some kind.

In warm weather I carry a pocket gun (Ruger LCP) in my front pocket.

I love Glocks too and carry a Glock 26 some of the time ( when I can get it away from my wife) 


:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think you answered your own question. Your telling all the things you don't like about the 1911 platform so carry your Glock.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Baldy said:


> I think you answered your own question. Your telling all the things you don't like about the 1911 platform so carry your Glock.


Actually no, remember I mentioned that the 1911 platform is safer on reholstering and is a thinner profile with a better trigger system. Thinner can be taken to mean more concealable.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I say go with the Glock. IMO the 1911 you have is almost too nice to carry all the time, but that's me. I look at the Glock more as a tool and the 1911 DW as a toy. Not knocking your 1911, I would love to have one!!!

It reminds me of a quote I read the other day....."show your 1911 to your friends, show the Glock your enimies".

I would trust both but if I had a 1911 Dan Wesson Commander Bobtail, it would be my safe queen and occasional CC.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

I hate glocks,so i vote 1911


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Go with whatever you shoot better. There is plenty of stupid rhetoric in support of each gun.

I'm a 1911 fan but carry a XDM-9 simply for more ammunition on tap.

If you shoot one better than the other, carry it. If you want more ammunition, carry the Glock. If you're comfortable with 8+1 of .45ACP, go with the DW.

As for the "Show your friends your 1911...." Excuse me while I laugh myself sick.

Tell that line to Alvin York or anyone that served in the Military from 1911 to current that's used the 1911 in battle and ask them where their Glock was. :buttkick:Yes I know that some Glocks have made their way into combat, but it's never been a major duty pistol in the armed forces. Rumor has it even the Navy is moving to the Sig 229...

Both make great carry guns, both had advantages and disadvantages, but there is no clear victor in this debacle of a debate.

If you like manual safeties, go with the DW, if you don't go with the Glock. 
If you like the recoil reducing effects of a steel frame, go with the DW. If you want something lighter in weight and has less recoil due to the "lesser" round _*YEAH, I SAID IT .45ACP > 9mm. IT'S BIGGER GET OVER IT.* _go with the Glock.

I no longer carry a 1911 as EDC and I don't own a single Glock, they just aren't for me and I can afford to be picky.

I would suggest the following. Try and find a range that rents and get a steel framed Commander somewhat similar to the DW CBOB and a Glock 19 and shoot both and see which you like better.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I really dislike Glock, so I would take the DW every day of the year over a Glock. But personally, I wouldn't use that nice of a gun for a daily carry. Go out and get something that you purchase with intent on carrying. It could even be a 1911 or a Glock, if it matches your needs.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

falchunt said:


> I really dislike Glock, so I would take the DW every day of the year over a Glock. But personally, I wouldn't use that nice of a gun for a daily carry. Go out and get something that you purchase with intent on carrying. It could even be a 1911 or a Glock, if it matches your needs.





dosborn said:


> I say go with the Glock. IMO the 1911 you have is almost too nice to carry all the time, but that's me. I look at the Glock more as a tool and the 1911 DW as a toy. Not knocking your 1911, I would love to have one!!!
> 
> It reminds me of a quote I read the other day....."show your 1911 to your friends, show the Glock your enimies".
> 
> I would trust both but if I had a 1911 Dan Wesson Commander Bobtail, it would be my safe queen and occasional CC.


Not to ruffle any feathers, but...

...The Dan Wesson CBOB is a mid-tier 1911, granted it's on the upper end of that tier but it's not too nice to carry.

The 4.25 bbl, the bobtailed frame, and the stainless finish make this pistol a great carry gun, it's almost as if it was designed for carry....actually IT IS DESIGNED for carry. The bobtail was first done by Ed Brown to aid in concealment, the 4.25" bbl is ideal for carry as it doesn't poke in places that a 5" gun will while carrying IWB (if one has that issue with a 5" 1911 that is) and the stainless frame is maintenance/corrorsion freidndly. Scratches can be buffed out unless it's REALLY bad, got a little rust? You can use a wire brush and hit up the gun.

Sure it cost's more, but it's not soo out reageoulsly priced as say a Wilson, Ed Brwon, or NHC.

I'll post more later, gotta run...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

dosborn said:


> IMO the 1911 you have is almost too nice to carry all the time, but that's me.


That is my opinion. I don't have the money laying around for a DW1911 to use a a primary carry TOOL.

Sure, If I had money coming out of my a** I would carry it, but I don't.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

dosborn said:


> That is my opinion. I don't have the money laying around for a DW1911 to use a a primary carry TOOL.
> 
> Sure, If I had money coming out of my a** I would carry it, but I don't.


Those are two different things...

Budget concerns are valid reasons, but that is not to say that the gun is "Too nice" to carry.

Looking at the broad range of 1911s, the DW is no more costly than a Colt in almost any configuration, a Sig GSR Carry, some similarly equipped Kimbers, various S&W 1911s etc. And none of those have the bobtail, that would be an extra expense. To date it is the ONLY babtailed 1911 in the mid tier range. And it comes pretty much stacked with all the options one would want.

It's made from some of the best parts available, has night sights, good checkering and a stand up reputation for being a performer right out of the box.

TBC..


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Thought of something that made my decision. If I ever had to use my weapon in defense would I really want to give the cops my 1911 to hold on to while they do their investigation? Not really because as it stands, the DW Bobtail is very hard to get. Glock? I can buy another tomorrow...

I shoot both well, the 1911 better but because of that little fact above I'm reluctant...


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

i like my 1911's better than my glock. but there's no doubt the light weight of the glock makes it a more comfortable carry gun for me. :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I haven't voted in your poll because there are too few choices.
For serious social purposes, I carry a single-action 1911.
For all-day-every-day, I carry a double-action, pocket-size .45 (not a Glock).
For pocket carry, which I find most convenient in my normal social situation, any 1911, including the tiniest, would be a very foolish choice. "Single-action-with-safety" doesn't go with "pocket carry." The two are, in my mind, antithetical.
However, if there's the remotest possibility of serious trouble at my intended destination, I'll take my 1911 and I'll carry it in a belt holster. It's reliable, accurate, and easy to shoot.
(My pocket gun is reliable and accurate enough, but in my hands it's purely a close-range, save-your-butt proposition.)


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I haven't voted in your poll because there are too few choices.
> For serious social purposes, I carry a single-action 1911.
> For all-day-every-day, I carry a double-action, pocket-size .45 (not a Glock).
> For pocket carry, which I find most convenient in my normal social situation, any 1911, including the tiniest, would be a very foolish choice. "Single-action-with-safety" doesn't go with "pocket carry." The two are, in my mind, antithetical.
> ...


Few choices because this is asking between two specifics, not a broad and generalized question.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*I'm Jealous*



dosborn said:


> That is my opinion. I don't have the money laying around for a DW1911 to use a a primary carry TOOL.
> 
> Sure, If I had money coming out of my a** I would carry it, but I don't.


+1 dosborn,

I guess to some people a lot of money is no big deal. I will never own a DW, but not because I don't want one. I had to save money for a year to buy my Px4, and even then, It took 2 months of layaway to completely pay for it. IMO, anything over $600 for a gun is an awful lot of money for a gun, and I would rather not carry it personally.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dredd said:


> Few choices because this is asking between two specifics, not a broad and generalized question.


I got that.
But my specific answer still addressed your question: SA 1911 for really serious self-defense, where foreseen, and small DA (like a Glock, for instance) for everyday pocket carry.
Given the choice of only one: obviously the SA 1911.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

> Rumor has it even the Navy is moving to the Sig 229...


Yea VAMarine my son is an MA and they get two choices - Berretta M9 or Sig M11 and they are rolling out the Sig P229 I believe in 40S&W. I know the Coast Guard is using the P229 DAK in 40S&W so maybe it's the same weapon.

While he was in Afghanistan with SOCCOM the Glock 19 was offered and he chose that for it's ruggedness.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I can't see why a DW would be too nice to carry. Hell, the damn bobtail weapon was designed to be a carry weapon. If I couldn't use a weapon that was made to be a carry weapon I wouldn't have one.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe one day (when I have more $$) I will change my thinking. I just can not justify it. Again, not that I wouldn't have one, but not today.


----------



## wkister029 (Jun 24, 2009)

It depends on your prferences:
Glock would be ligter, 1911's tend to be inherently accurate but either will get the job done.
Glock has higer capacity but is wider. Both will resist rust well. 1911 will have better trigger pull because its single action. I have always believed you should pick a gun that feels good in your hands and you shoot well then build how you dress and carry around that. it makes no sense to carry a gun you can't hit something with.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

wkister029 said:


> it makes no sense to carry a gun you can't hit something with.


Exactly!!


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

I voted for the Glock. For one reason, I have one, and I am very fond of it. Second, I consider myself fairly new to the handgun world. (about 4 yrs) I've only shot one 1911, a Kimber Crimson Carry. For the price, I wasnt' that impressed. I was really nice too lock at, but I can't justify the difference in cost of any 1911 let alone a Kimber. And from what I've read, (no true knowledge) you've got to tune the 1911's to your liking. I've read the term "a good tuned 1911" one too many times. What exactly is a "well tuned" 1911 anyways? They don't have any threads for that in the SIG or Glock sections.

1911's are nice too look at, but I have school aged children still and the money is tight more often than not. Which puts me into an extended layaway plan, or a seriously impacted CC payment. Which at this point in my life I'd really like to avoid. Don't get me wrong, I would like to own a 1911 some time in the future, just to experience it for myself. But no can do now.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

While I absolutely love 1911s this is a no brainer.

This goes to Glock. Much lighter frame which makes carry comfort much better and you get a higher capacity.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Freedom1911 said:


> While I absolutely love 1911s this is a no brainer.
> 
> This goes to Glock. Much lighter frame which makes carry comfort much better and you get a higher capacity.


+1 on top of that, when the SHTF and the stress level is up high and you need to draw and shoot, there is no external safety, and no grip safety to worry about.. It is definitely a Glock in this case (I would prefer the G23, but G19 is OK too)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I can't vote in this poll because I don't know the experience and skill level of the person asking the question.
If the prospective owner is relatively inexperienced, I vote for the Glock for the reasons expressed by others: it's uncomplicated.
If the prospective owner has a good deal of experience and a good level of skill, I vote for the Commander-size 1911, but with an aluminum frame. Add an ambidextrous safety.
No matter what, I prefer a pistol in .45 ACP.


----------



## ichiban (Jan 30, 2010)

Being a 1911 fan I'd have to go with the DW. Glocks are great guns but I dislike their ergonomics (and aesthetics). I prefer the grip and thumbs safety to make it harder for me to screw up. And, you just can't beat a 1911 trigger. I also believe that the thinner profile makes it easier to conceal. If you are concerned about capacity carry extra magazines. I currently carry a Kimber Pro Carry II but have been eyeing a DW for some time now.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

1911! case closed!:numbchuck:


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

How about a glock 19 if you really want to stick with a glock for carry. I don't suggest a 1911 typically for a carry option because of the weight. I personally suggest a Kahr or even a Keltec for a carry piece. It doesn't have to look good, just has to be light enough and small enough that you will carry it daily. The smaller and lighter the gun is the more likely you are to carry it, at least I know that is how it is with me.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

ichiban said:


> Being a 1911 fan I'd have to go with the DW. Glocks are great guns but I dislike their ergonomics (and aesthetics). I prefer the grip and thumbs safety to make it harder for me to screw up. And, you just can't beat a 1911 trigger. I also believe that the thinner profile makes it easier to conceal. If you are concerned about capacity carry extra magazines.


Bout sums it up for me...... :watching:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I vote Glock.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have both and my answer today is the Glock but, the reason for my decision may sound a bit goofy to you guys. It has to do with holsters. Right now I don't have a holster/belt combo that carries my Kimber comfortably enough. I do however have a package on order but I won't have it until October. Ask me this question again in Nov.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Glock..Because when the SHTF you just unholster - point and shoot.. Your brain under stress will play tricks on you..Talk about external safety. This might take some time to remember that you have to unlock it.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Glock 19....:smt023


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

I chose the 19 for my own carry weapon. The 1911 is definitely a time-honored design but I like the higher capacity of the 19 and it's an easy weapon to operate and strip. Plus, the polymer frame helps to keep weight in check.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I voted the 1911 Commander I have two of them, but that's not the reason I voted for them. The Glock is the ugliest gun in the modern world.:mrgreen:


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

my opinion is that the more i spend on a gun the more I want to carry it because I want to get every last cent out of that pistol. No serious problems with either one of those pistols. I wouldn't shy from carrying the 1911 one bit.

carry whichever one you feel like carrying that day


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

The 1911 sucks. Thats why I carry it.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

If I'm trying to conceal then for me the answer is neither. I've carried both types of weapons but if I had to pick:
G19 > 1911

If I had a bunch of money though, I'd get a mini browining or a colt hammerless. I love the 1911 design, just not for carrying, even if its in an EMP or something. If its open carry, I'll still take the glock.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I am carrying a full sized 1911 right now. I have carried other guns, but mostly a full sized 1911. I know that some say more bullets are better, BUT, if you practice, practice, practice and train you learn to hit early on. I remember a guy coming into the range (when I worked in one) saying he wanted a Browning HP cause he had just been in a home invasion (his) and he and the bad guy had emptied their guns at each from less than 5' and no one hit the other so he wanted more bullets. We convinced him to train with what he had rather than pray and spray. You are responsible for EVERY bullet that you fire. If I am going to carry, I want the biggest bullet that I can handle quickly and accurately, I want a gun that is easy to shoot accurately, I want good sights, I want reliability and if it has a built in fear factor (for the other guy) I'll take that too. Everybody thinks Glock, but a 1911 has awesome written all over it. I'd take the steel frame DW in a heart beat over the Glock, in fact I almost bought one today except it was the alloy frame COO. To me the weight is comforting, good holster, good belt, not a problem. Light guns = more recoil and my wrists are going south faster that I care to admit. My other carry gun is a Kimber Pro Carry II HD in .38 Super for that very reason. Whichever you choose, practice, practice, practice then do it some more.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Glock G30 .45


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

This is a VERY subjective question. For me, there is no competition here. The Glock wins hands down. For someone else, the reverse is going to the the case. I have two 1911's and am fond of both of them. But when I go armed it is usually a Glock, or frequently an M&P Shield, that rides on my hip.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:


> This is a VERY subjective question.


Indeed it is! At one time I swore I'd never own a Glock or any "plastic fantastic" firearm. I like each and every firearm that I own otherwise I wouldn't have bought them. I've got four 1911's, two Kimbers, a Colt, and a Detonics Combat Master (my favorite). My only issue with them is that there is a safety that has to be disengaged. Sure, I've practiced enough where I can do it efficiently and quickly. But still it's another thing you have to do. DA/SA semi auto's major drawback is the long heavy trigger pull before it goes into SA mode along with readjusting for the trigger reset. After all it's the first shot that counts. With a striker fired pistol every squeeze of the trigger is the same there is no guess work. You draw the gun, squeeze the trigger, and the gun goes bang for each and every shot. There are no unexpected surprises. Actually my favorite "striker" is my Springfield XDM .45 Compact Duo Tone. Better made, and much nicer looking then the Glock. And by far a much nicer package with all of the accessories and fitted case that comes with it. In my opinion you get a lot more for your money. It's only negative is that it has more parts and is somewhat more difficult to completely take apart. At least for those who are not used to working on guns. The Glock on the other hand is about as simple as it can get in order to have a functioning pistol. Making it my first choice for an every day carry pistol for the average person. That is if you are only limited to one.

If I had to choose between the two I'd keep the Springfield if only because it is without question a much nicer pistol.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Even though I would carry a G19, over the 1911, I think I had to give the Commander sized 1911 the edge. It would be thinner than the G19, and the shorter barrel would make it about the same OAL. I prefer the 9mm Luger over the .45 ACP, as I can shoot the former better in the accuracy and speed.

In the end, it is up to you. Carrying, I think the 1911 has the edge. JMHO. :smt1099


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I will opt for less weight and higher capacity before I thought about a quarter inch of width. To my way of thinking, the length of the grip is easily as important as the width of it when you are considering concealment. I would take my G19 over a 1911 without hesitation.

GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Really? A darn-near-6-year-old thread, dredged up from the dead and reanimated? Okay, let's play...



Dredd said:


> I have both options (among a few others but these are my top 2) and am having a hard time deciding once and for all on which would make the better EDC. I've tried both and am confident in both equally, and both work for me. I just want to have one and only one gun that is my carry weapon.
> 
> The advantages of a Glock to me would be capacity, weight savings, no manual thumb safety to practice with (point and shoot so to speak), ease of maintenance and to work on.
> 
> ...


I vote Glock, not only because I like them, but because some of the details in the above post are wrong and/or misleading.

Most 1911A1 pistols are not thinner than the Glock 19; depending on the grips, 1911s run from around 1.24 inches to more than 1.4 inches; Glock 19 specs indicate it is only 1.18 inches wide. The specific 1911 mentioned above is 1.45 inches wide when measured at the base of the grip frame with the factory-issued grips in place (click link, below, then select Specifications tab):
CZ-USA DW V-BOB Black - .45 ACP - CZ-USA

For most properly-trained folks, a grip safety will NOT prevent an AD/ND when drawing from, or returning the pistol to a holster. Correct technique calls for getting a shooting grip on the pistol prior to drawing it from the holster, and this same grip will disengage the grip safety while the pistol is still in the holster. Same for reholstering; the vast majority of folks keep their shooting grip as they holster their pistol, and if they do, the grip safety is disengaged during reholstering as well as drawing. The grip safety was designed to help prevent accidental firing if a soldier on horseback dropped his pistol, NOT to prevent firing if the pistol was in his hand. The last few ADs/NDs I witnessed or was near during defensive-style pistol competitions all happened with 1911A1-pattern pistols, during drawing or reholstering (no injuries but to pride, thankfully), and the thumb safety didn't help in those cases, either (obviously).


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy VAMarine,



VAMarine said:


> Tell that line to Alvin York or anyone that served in the Military from 1911 to current that's used the 1911 in battle and ask them where their Glock was. :buttkick:


Gee, I've used a 1911 in battle and my EDC is a Glock 23 .40S&W.

The first handgun I used on the battlefield was a S&W Model 15-3 .38 Special that got swapped for a Colt Gold Cup National Match which later got swapped for a S&W 1006 10mm.

Nowadays I carry a Glock.

One thing to remember is the fact that civilian CCW carry is different than the battlefield.

The first time I was on the battlefield which was on the Honduras-Nicaragua border I fired 120 rounds of M192 5.56mm and 18 rounds of 130gr FMJ .38 Special ammo and as a civilian CCW holder that's carried for over 33 years, I've never fired a single round.

Just my $.02 worth.

Paul

P.S. Since I would never carry a G19 I didn't vote in the poll.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I haven't voted in your poll because there are too few choices.
> For serious social purposes, I carry a single-action 1911.
> For all-day-every-day, I carry a double-action, pocket-size .45 (not a Glock#.
> For pocket carry, which I find most convenient in my normal social situation, any 1911, including the tiniest, would be a very foolish choice. "Single-action-with-safety" doesn't go with "pocket carry." The two are, in my mind, antithetical.
> ...


This is an old, old, post, but when someone say's "For serious social purposes" I always wonder, How do you KNOW when it's going to be life or death? I think that "Im just going to the store so I stick a whatever in my pocket is crazy. If there's a need for a gun, no matter how remote, I want the best possible, not some second string also ran. I do carry a .380 for a back-up, never as a primary. My first class piece is always on my hip. Oh, and my choice is neither one of these.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tangof said:


> View attachment 1365
> 
> This is an old, old, post, but when someone say's "For serious social purposes" I always wonder, How do you KNOW when it's going to be life or death? I think that "Im just going to the store so I stick a whatever in my pocket is crazy. If there's a need for a gun, no matter how remote, I want the best possible, not some second string also ran. I do carry a .380 for a back-up, never as a primary. My first class piece is always on my hip. Oh, and my choice is neither one of these.


Obviously, you haven't read all that I've written on this forum, or you'd know that I live on a small island with a small population. No crime to speak of.
Not only that, but my choice of weaponry has had to change.
But, first things first...

So, as I just wrote, we live in a very peaceful, low-crime, no-getaway kind of place. Therefore, I've never felt a need to carry a real arsenal, or anything "stronger" than my pocket .45 ACP semi-auto and one reload.
However, when we go to the mainland, we land near a drug-infested area, even though we don't normally shop or visit doctors there. But in that case, since the area is dangerous, I've carried a Officers'-Model-size, custom-made, 1911 .45, and two reloads.
See: According to the area, you really can predict what you might be called upon to face. Most people can't, but we can.

However, due to the gradual onset of arthritis, I have had to switch to a softer-recoiling pistol. So now I always carry a 103-year-old, Colt's Pocket Hammerless in .380 ACP, and at least one reload. But not to worry: I'm a very experienced, very accurate, very effective pistol shot.
My backup is my wife and her .380 ACP Kel-Tec P-3AT. She's pretty good with a pistol, too.

And, by the way, I don't really care what you have decided to carry. Your implied criticism of my carry pieces has no place here, since my post was merely a response to a poll.
Carry anything you like, but use it with due diligence and careful skill.
Oh...And don't ever again tell me that what I choose to do "crazy." It's impolite, as well as being inaccurate.
And it makes you look foolish.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I didn't say YOU were crazy. I said that if you think there is any possibility of a deadly encounter it just makes absolute sense to carry an adequate weapon. I know LEO's that drop a two shot .22 LR in their pocket when "just going to the store." THAT'S crazy.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

Glock makes a great gun, but one hit from a 45 acp and someone is going down. Now if its a 9mm 1911 i would go with the glock. Both are good choices, but I would go with the colt, now for concealed carry ( if that is what you meant) i would say the glock since its lighter.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

bluedog46 said:


> ...one hit from a 45 acp and someone is going down...


Sorry: That's a myth.
Do some research of your own, and don't rely upon the fantasies of others. You'll find lots of cases in which several solid .45 hits weren't enough to stop an adrenalin- or drug-hyped attacker. And you'll also find cases in which one hit from a .22 rimfire did the job.

One day at practice a female student (of someone else, I'm glad to say) was left unsupervised and did something stupid with her .45 ACP 1911.
Not only did that hit not put her down, but also she immediately walked herself to her "teacher"'s car, sat down on its passenger side and formed a small pool of blood, and politely asked him to drive her to a hospital. She never even fainted.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

bluedog46:


> Glock makes a great gun, *but one hit from a 45 acp and someone is going down.* Now if its a 9mm 1911 i would go with the glock.


??? Glock not only makes 9mm's but a variety of different .45's the G21, G21SF, G30, G30S, G30SF, G36 and G41. Well not really, maybe one between the eyes.


----------



## oldrotorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

I have and love both. My answer is to carry the 1911 and also carry the Glock as your BUG. If you can't knock 'em out with accuracy, then blow them away with volume.


----------



## glockman99 (Jul 4, 2015)

Eventho I am "glockman99", my carry gun is a full-sized RIA 1911-A1 Tactical .45, loaded with (9) 230 grain Winchester Ranger-T +P JHPs.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Easy answer here, Neither!


----------



## Bigdog357 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am going old school and switching my carry to a wheel gun S&W model 65, if I cant get the job done with six 357 hollow points then it must be my turn to take a dirt nap


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I am voting for the Dan Wesson, because I like the 1911. That gun with a spare mag makes a pretty good combat piece. And, looks matter to me, as hard as I try to be sooo... practical--I'm not.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Bigdog357 said:


> I am going old school and switching my carry to a wheel gun S&W model 65, if I cant get the job done with six 357 hollow points then it must be my turn to take a dirt nap


Nice gun, and perfect for a carry piece. But me personally, I would always carry at least 1 speed loader. I have read too many stories, and now I worry more than I once did.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

Personally I like the 1911 much more, but would say a glock is a better carry gun as its lighter and holds more rounds. I personally shoot a bit left and low with it ( right handed) while i am pretty dead on with the 1911.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

bluedog46 said:


> ...a glock is a better carry gun as its lighter and holds more rounds. *I personally shoot a bit left and low with it* ( right handed) while i am pretty dead on with the 1911. [emphasis added]


The Glock trigger action is interfering with your "muscle memory," as you attempt to do to the Glock as your body knows to do to the 1911.

If you are right handed, and shoot left-and-low, it's a trigger-and-grip problem.
What's probably happening is that the long press required by the Glock's trigger is causing your right hand to "milk" the Glock's grip. That is, your whole hand is changing (tightening) its grip along with the movement of your trigger finger, and that rotates the pistol's muzzle down and to the left. The movement is subtle and hard to catch.

The solution is to grip the Glock much more tightly with your thumb and lower three fingers, while "isolating" the movement of your trigger finger so that it moves completely independently. It may also help to place "less finger" on the trigger. That is, don't wrap as much of your trigger finger around the trigger as you are now doing, as that also presses the gun leftwards and lower.

Try to press the Glock's trigger straight back, rather than "pulling" it.


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Excellent analysis and good advice.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The Glock trigger action is interfering with your "muscle memory," as you attempt to do to the Glock as your body knows to do to the 1911.
> 
> If you are right handed, and shoot left-and-low, it's a trigger-and-grip problem.
> What's probably happening is that the long press required by the Glock's trigger is causing your right hand to "milk" the Glock's grip. That is, your whole hand is changing (tightening) its grip along with the movement of your trigger finger, and that rotates the pistol's muzzle down and to the left. The movement is subtle and hard to catch.
> ...


Thanks.

I also shot a buddy's that had a fulcrum trigger in it. Shot great. They are a bit too expensive for me to ad though.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

For reliability & simplicity, the Glock wins, hands down. There is a reason why most police depts. & the FBI use Glock & very few (if any) use a 1911.

The question was not "Which gun is sexier/better looking." If it were, of course the 1911 wins.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

win231 said:


> For reliability & simplicity, the Glock wins, hands down. There is a reason why most police depts. & the FBI use Glock & very few (if any) use a 1911...


Back when I still cared, but before Glocks, police departments still did not sanction the use of the 1911 platform. (Although some departments permitted very experienced officers to use them.) It was not a matter of reliability.

There were two issues: real safety, and apparent safety.

Real safety? Yup.
An officer who was not a "gun guy" might feel more comfortable pressing down ("off") on the 1911's safety lever while pointing his pistol at a suspect he feared.
Trouble was, that led to unintended discharges. It also led to the accidental injury, and even death, of the innocent, and of useful witnesses.
Police departments, as a general rule, felt more comfortable with double-action (DA) revolvers, and, when semi-autos were adopted, "traditional double-action" (TDA) pistols with which the first shot could only be released with a stiff double-action trigger. Several revolver-using departments even required double-action-only (DAO) revolvers, with no ability to fire from pre-cocked.

Apparent safety? Yup, again.
The ready-to-use 1911 is most properly carried in "condition one," cocked-and-locked and with one up the spout.
When one of the more timorous members of polite society saw a holstered pistol with its hammer cocked, the fear reaction overcame all reason and logic.
Police departments received numerous complaints about this appearance of danger, even when it didn't exist.
And then there were the attempted-takeaway issues.

Only one department in the Los Angeles area sanctioned 1911s, and that was Culver City (the real home of the movie industry). The only Culver City officers who were permitted to carry 1911s were the ones who had proven themselves able to handle them properly, to the Rangemaster's satisfaction.
During the last years of the revolver in the Los Angeles Police Department, those revolvers were all DAO. I believe that the same was true of the New York (City) Police Department.

Thus the police preference for some sort of either TDA (Smith & Wesson, for example) or DAO (that is, Glock) semi auto. (The Glock is neither more nor less reliable than a 1911.)


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I was watching an episode of "Cops" several years ago & one officer from the Pomona, CA Dept. was using a 1911 to hold two suspects at gunpoint.

Re: Reliability...having owned seven 1911's & eleven Glocks & shooting both extensively, I'd have to consider the Glock the more reliable of the two. And, when I bought my Wilson CQB, it came with a video of Bill Wilson (rather experienced pistolsmith) discussing the reliability factor between the Glock & the 1911. I thought his comments were interesting because most of his income is selling & customizing 1911's. He said, "The Glock's design involves very little metal-to-metal friction compared to the 1911; that's what makes it so reliable under harsh conditions. The Glock also has half the parts of a 1911 & unlike the Glock, the 1911's parts have to be precisely fitted to function reliably."


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

win231 said:


> I was watching an episode of "Cops" several years ago & one officer from the Pomona, CA Dept. was using a 1911 to hold two suspects at gunpoint...


Thanks. I didn't know that about Pomona PD.



win231 said:


> Re: Reliability...having owned seven 1911's & eleven Glocks & shooting both extensively, I'd have to consider the Glock the more reliable of the two. And, when I bought my Wilson CQB, it came with a video of Bill Wilson (rather experienced pistolsmith) discussing the reliability factor between the Glock & the 1911. I thought his comments were interesting because most of his income is selling & customizing 1911's. He said, "The Glock's design involves very little metal-to-metal friction compared to the 1911; that's what makes it so reliable under harsh conditions. The Glock also has half the parts of a 1911 & unlike the Glock, the 1911's parts have to be precisely fitted to function reliably."


I hate to disagree with so eminent a personage as Bill Wilson, but I believe that he was talking about 1911s that he modifies to be closely fitted and more than normally accurate.
The 1911s that I own and have owned have always been completely reliable, for thousands of rounds. I admit that they need to be cleaned occasionally, and properly lubricated, but they've always been reliable. Of course, I don't own any Glocks, mostly because they feel uncomfortable in my hands.
The other side of the metal-on-metal versus metal-on-plastic comparison is that plastic wears away much more quickly than does metal, when subject to grit and dirt. A run-of-the-mill 1911 is designed to just chew up grit and dirt, and spit it out. (Wilson's 1911s are anything but run-of-the-mill.)
Further, Glock slides run on metal. The frame has only small tabs of steel, to contact the slide, but it's definitely metal-on-metal.

There is no functional difference in reliability.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Thanks. I didn't know that about Pomona PD.
> 
> SNIP
> There is no functional difference in reliability.


Check out Glock 21 buried 2 years then 500 round test on youtube. There is definitely a functional difference in reliability!

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

goldwing said:


> Check out Glock 21 buried 2 years then 500 round test on youtube. There is definitely a functional difference in reliability!
> 
> GW


My antique browser keeps me from accessing a lot of YouTube stuff. It isn't worth trying.

I really do not see burying a gun for several years, and then shooting it, as a valid test for reliability.
Longevity? Maybe. Wormproofing? Certainly. But reliability? I don't think so.

At the end of WW2, our government put each of the weapons used in that war to a reliability test: Thousands of rounds were fired through each, and the stoppages counted and assessed. Every gun fired the same number of rounds.
Of all of the pistols used in WW2, only the as-issued M1911A1 fired every cartridge fed into it without experiencing any breakages at all. It experienced only one stoppage, when one of the shooters accidentally pressed upward on its slide stop lever.
No other pistol came even close.

Now, that's a reliability test!

(The write-up can be found in _The American Rifleman_, but I am unsure of the year and month.)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess I will have to risk carrying my Glock. 

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

goldwing said:


> I guess I will have to risk carrying my Glock.
> 
> GW


I really believe that it doesn't matter what you carry and use, as long as you have confidence in it, and as long as you can hit quickly and accurately with it.

Live on the wild side: Carry a Glock!


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Thanks. I didn't know that about Pomona PD.
> 
> I hate to disagree with so eminent a personage as Bill Wilson, but I believe that he was talking about 1911s that he modifies to be closely fitted and more than normally accurate.
> The 1911s that I own and have owned have always been completely reliable, for thousands of rounds. I admit that they need to be cleaned occasionally, and properly lubricated, but they've always been reliable. Of course, I don't own any Glocks, mostly because they feel uncomfortable in my hands.
> ...


Just to clarify, there is no "metal-on-plastic" friction in a Glock. If there were, the plastic (actually polymer) wouldn't last very long. What Bill Wilson meant was there is simply less friction (metal-to-metal) in a Glock, therefore less need for lubrication. If you hold a Glock up to the light, you can see daylight between the slide & frame. That allows dirt to escape with each shot fired. That's why Glocks keep functioning even without cleaning.

Actually, I don't really think it's fair to compare a gun designed in 1905 to one designed around 1985.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

I would say which ever one feels best to you or that you can shoot best, or afford. Personally I usually carry a a 1911. But for hot days where I'm not fully dressed I have a S&W airweight.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

Which is better to carry? Depends on what one wants.

If one carries a gun for long periods of the day and never has occasion for use, a Glock is lighter and not as much of a load.

If one carries a gun expecting to need said pistol to defend life and limb a Government Model in .45 ACP is superior.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

win231 said:


> Whoa, dude. I was never trying to convince you that my choice is superior. Just sharing info. *Cut back on the caffeine.* [emphasis added]


OK. That's it.

Go back and read through your own posts in this thread, and then see if you can _honestly_ tell me that you've not been trying to convince me that the Glock is more reliable than the 1911.
No need to write an answer. Just read your own stuff, and think.

Then, having done that, you may continue to argue the point if you like...but without me.

I'm done here.

Oh, and, by the way...
I'm not a "dude." I know how to handle a cutting pony, and I don't wear shit-kicker boots to town.
And I don't drink much coffee.
But I do know that you need to learn to be polite.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I find myself switching between a G19 and 1911 on a regular basis, drives me crazy, lol


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

awmp said:


> I find myself switching between a G19 and 1911 on a regular basis, drives me crazy, lol


It doesn't have to drive you crazy. I carry a G30 in a belt holster and a Detonics 1911 "CombatMaster" in a shoulder holster in order to keep my sanity. On the opposite side a Bond Arms "Snakeslayer" loaded with two 3" PDX1 .410 cartridges for balance. Makes for a very sane and happy individual, although others may not think so. The Bond Arms is not very practical, but it sure is intimidating. Especially with those over/under barrels and copper disks which are quite visible glaring at you. *Boom! Boom!*


----------



## emax123 (Aug 18, 2015)

If your considering carrying a Dan Wesson then the coolness factor is what's important to you. 
In that case just buy a H&K vp9 or p30, you can afford it. Just as battle proven as the glock but cooler.
if I was lucky enough to have a Dan Wesson 1911 I'd carry it on my pillow so it was the first I saw in the morning. 
I'm sorry, I'm too blue collar for this thread, I have to roll my eyes at this one.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

emax123 said:


> If your considering carrying a Dan Wesson then the coolness factor is what's important to you.
> In that case just buy a H&K vp9 or p30, you can afford it. Just as battle proven as the glock but cooler.
> if I was lucky enough to have a Dan Wesson 1911 I'd carry it on my pillow so it was the first I saw in the morning.
> I'm sorry, I'm too blue collar for this thread, I have to roll my eyes at this one.


Just how are the VP9 and P30 battle proven?


----------

